
Digital Climate Strike - jsingleton
https://digital.globalclimatestrike.net/
======
jsingleton
Simply add this line of JavaScript to any page on your site to join the
Digital #ClimateStrike:

    
    
      <script src="https://assets.digitalclimatestrike.net/widget.js" async></script>
    

[https://digital.globalclimatestrike.net/#website-
assets](https://digital.globalclimatestrike.net/#website-assets)

~~~
blimey74
My company Unwire in Copenhagen has committed to the digital strike today!

